

Apple Releases Mac OS X 10.6.7 - mjpan
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4472

======
bgentry
Hoping this helps to solve some of the stability issues we've all been
experiencing with the new 2011 MacBook Pros.

According to MacRumors: _Apple appears to also be offering a special build for
the new Early 2011 MacBook Pro, specifically addressing FaceTime performance
issues, graphics stability, and external display compatibility._

\-- Edit: -- proof of specialized update just for 2011 MBPs:
<http://cl.ly/272E2q211s0U1u0a0Q00>

